# When ordering from Seedboutique



## allgrownup (Feb 18, 2007)

gypsy nirvana in UK, do you need a specail postage to make sure it gets there?

From CA to UK you don't just use a regular 39cent stamp do you?  i don't see anything on their site.  I've never mailed out of the country before.  Is there any international fees or stamps needed.

Sorry for the dumb question but i'm sending cash and want to make sure it gets there and without sending red flags to the post office or postman.

thanks


----------



## Capt. Trips (Feb 19, 2007)

hey allgrownup, i've ordered twice from seedboutique and sent with regular stamp. i sent cash both times and received my seeds in about 10 days from when i sent it to when i received them. all i do is put my printed order form in then a copy of my receipt with the cash in the middle. i've had no problems and i live on the eastern side of the states. hope this helps.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 19, 2007)

great thanks,

ill toss it in the mail tomorrow! I just included the order number on a blank piece of paper wrapped around the cash.  Should see them in 10 days huh?  i'm gunna take a celebratory smoke now.....


----------



## Capt. Trips (Feb 19, 2007)

i would say about that, but there site says up to 28 days. so if you don't see them in 2 weeks, don't worry they might take longer. i ordered from amsterdamseedbank my first time with a cc and it took almost a month, then they forgot a pack of seeds. i emailed them and they sent my missing seeds plus my other two. a bonus yeah, but i won't order again from them.


----------

